# Generic Airline Travel Question



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

Alright guys, here's my dilemma;









I've ordered my new TT from Marci at Lakeshore in Michigan. I'm in Oregon. Yes, I'm going to travel 2300 miles to save some $$$.









I've learned that renting a truck one way, capable of towing, is almost as expensive as paying someone else to deliver TT to me.

My Dad lives near me here in Oregon, and has generously offered to go pick it up for me. However, I really want to be there for a proper PDI.

I have some airline miles to use from my credit card. I can fly there basically for free.

If I get a roudtrip airline ticket, I will fly to Michigan, while Dad drives my truck.
We'll meet there, pick up the TT, I'll drive home in my truck with new Outback TT in tow.

Will the airlines allow Dad to use the return ticket if it's in my name ???


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

s said:


> Alright guys, here's my dilemma;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not positive but I don't think so...I am interested to see what you find out.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

As a multi million mile flier and knowing this is post 9/11 the short and only answer is no. If you both had the same name you could slide by but there are risks involved with that.

You could call the air line and ask but basically you will be asked to get 2 one way frequent flier tickets and then pay the taxes twice. Depending on the airline and your miles status it will cost you anywhere from 25,000 to 50,000 miles each way.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Hmmmmm. Since you're flying there "basically for free" why not just blow off the return ticket and drive back with your Dad? You'd have at least two nights to spend together in KOAs on the way home. You could even make it three or four nights if you wanted.

WOW! As I was typing this I thought, "What I wouldn't give to be able to spend a few nights in my Outback with my Dad." I'm not trying to be morbid or heap the guilt on you, but my father died when I was 23 and he was 53, in 1978. Sometime down the road (and hopefully many, many years from now) you'll be able to remember your road trip with your Dad. Blow off the return flight.

Scott


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I think you can get the ticket issued under a family name. Call them and see, worst they can say is no, and you get an all expense paid cross country trip with your dad.

Moose, that's a fine sentiment, if you ask me, sorry about your dad.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I'm with CamperAndy on the airline policy. With American or Delta, they will charge you between 25,000 and 50,000 miles each, whether it's for a one way or a round trip ticket. If you can't do the road trip with Dad, then try to use plan ahead type miles and buy two one ways at 25,000 miles each. Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Being a fellow member with CamperAndy in the multi-million mile club -- I will tell you the answer is *NO. *
Also - for safety and shire lonliness sake - its better the have two folks in the cab then one when towing a trailer probably for the foirst time -- helps keep you alert -- helps if anything goes wrong -- plus like everyone else said -- i think it would be cool to have my dad alone for two days on the road....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Being a fellow member with CamperAndy in the multi-million mile club -- I will tell you the answer is *NO. *
> Also - for safety and shire lonliness sake - its better the have two folks in the cab then one when towing a trailer probably for the foirst time -- helps keep you alert -- helps if anything goes wrong -- plus like everyone else said -- i think it would be cool to have my dad alone for two days on the road....
> [snapback]87495[/snapback]​


Ditto there Ghosty

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Hmmmmm. Since you're flying there "basically for free" why not just blow off the return ticket and drive back with your Dad? You'd have at least two nights to spend together in KOAs on the way home. You could even make it three or four nights if you wanted.
> 
> WOW! As I was typing this I thought, "What I wouldn't give to be able to spend a few nights in my Outback with my Dad." I'm not trying to be morbid or heap the guilt on you, but my father died when I was 23 and he was 53, in 1978. Sometime down the road (and hopefully many, many years from now) you'll be able to remember your road trip with your Dad. Blow off the return flight.
> 
> ...


I like Scott's idea.

Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Two is better then one. If you can't drive both ways with your Dad, at least come home with him. You'll get some good time behind the wheel pulling your new Outback and memories for life of a great roadtrip with your Dad. I'm guessing you'll never go camping and not think of this roadtrip.


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

As another million miler - the answer is NO!!

Doug


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Along with the group the answer is two one ways. But the real question is has your dad ever towed a TT before? Two is definetly better than one if no one has ever towed. This way if anything happens moral support is the best you can get. Memories of the purchase and first tow will also be excellent.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Hmmmmm. Since you're flying there "basically for free" why not just blow off the return ticket and drive back with your Dad? You'd have at least two nights to spend together in KOAs on the way home. You could even make it three or four nights if you wanted.
> 
> WOW! As I was typing this I thought, "What I wouldn't give to be able to spend a few nights in my Outback with my Dad." I'm not trying to be morbid or heap the guilt on you, but my father died when I was 23 and he was 53, in 1978. Sometime down the road (and hopefully many, many years from now) you'll be able to remember your road trip with your Dad. Blow off the return flight.
> 
> ...


s'more,

I don't think you will be able to let your dad fly back on a ticket issued in your name either,







but you might call and see what they say. However, I like Moosegut's idea myself. sunny


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Besides miles, see if maybe you can get one of Southwest's cheap web fares. May be better than using your miles. If you time it right, maybe you could go back with Dad and only take 1-2 days off work!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I'll line up with Moosegut on this one.
What a great opportunity!










BTW, Congratulations on the new Outback!
We sure would love to see it (and you guys) at the rally in April!
In fact, bring your Dad along. I'm sure we will be able to get 'the real scoop' about the trip home out of him!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> Being a fellow member with CamperAndy in the multi-million mile club -- I will tell you the answer is *NO. *
> Also - for safety and shire lonliness sake - its better the have two folks in the cab then one when towing a trailer probably for the foirst time -- helps keep you alert -- helps if anything goes wrong -- plus like everyone else said -- i think it would be cool to have my dad alone for two days on the road....
> [snapback]87495[/snapback]​


Having lost both my parents, I can't agree any stronger with Ghosty's response. PLEASE take the time and enjoy your dad, while you still have him, and he's right, it's better to have two folks in the cab the first time. If you're not used to towing, or your dad's not used to towing, it can be nerve-racking the first-time out, or even with a new trailer you're not used to.
Take care!
Darlene action


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

I love you guys .......









Thanks so much for the advice and making me think about the deeper "quality time" issue. That is a super idea.









I was just trying to go easy on Dad to keep him from driving both ways. But the together time would be irreplaceable.

BTW, he is a very experienced RVer, great driver, and an all around great guy (as evidenced by his offer to drive 2/3 of the way across the country for me).

You guys are awesome!!!







Thanks for the input.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

s said:


> I love you guys .......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice choice.







Now hit the road so you can have that trailer all ready to go for the PNW Rally!! See ya there...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

This website is one in a million, Great advice and always positive thinking everyone deserves a dancing banana














or two.

S'more Great news to travel with dad. This post had me thinking I haven't had my parents camping with us yet







so the plans are in motion now to include them in as much as I can.

Thank you everyone and s'more for turning the light on.

Bill.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I agree with moosegut. What a great opportunity to spend time with your Dad. Don't turn it down.
Have a great time!

Linda action


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have done many road trips with my Dad and fondly remember all of them. The two roads trips and camping in a tent with him when we went to the Indy 500 were the best.

John


----------

